# Pat's Toy Box - Bigger than the last one



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Last week, my wife donated her toy box to a fundraiser for one of her family members that has some expensive medical bills.

She asked if I would build another one to replace it, but make it a little bigger. I said she needed to have a toy garage sale! :surprise: She keeps everything for the grand kids to play with. :grin:

She agreed so off we went to buy stuff to turn into sawdust!
Shop 1X20X96 LAMINATED PINE PANEL at Lowes.com

This box is going to be almost 48" long x 16" high x 18" deep. The original was only 30 inches long. I know what you are thinking...she will fill it up. Yep.

This box is going together rather quickly because I bought pine project panels so I don't have to mill and glue up panels, then sand, sand, sand! >

Today, I got the parts cut, routed, and ready for assembly.
More coming later.
Mike


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

Hi Mike,
That's what I like to see.

Straight back from road trip and into workshop.
Nice job
Cheers
Paul


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Mike:

+1 on the donation

agree, the more space you have, the more you need. Aren't grandkids great - we've got one (3 yr old) and he's an absolute joy.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great job Mike! It's getting beautiful!
Sid


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, the larger sized toy box brought back a childhood memory. My uncle came to visit from BC on his motorcycle. He was wearing his rain suit and helmet when he came in and I was sure he was an alien. I tossed the toys out of my toy box, climbed in and shut the lid to hide. 

Those pre glued panels sure make life easier.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Finished!

We got the box assembled, stained and ready to spray on the finish in our outdoor spray booth. Then the weather turned sour. For several days, it rained. Finally, we were able to spray the finish, attach the hinges and handles and set it in place. The hinges are the Rockler brand torsion type. No little mashed fingers! 

Now all of our living room furniture is made using the same wood - soft pine, stained with Rustoleum KONA and finished with Parks Pro Finishes Crystal Clear poly in semi gloss finish.

Note: One of our grandsons came to visit last week and his little sister came today to visit. We put 'em to work. :grin: They like to help us work in the shop.

Hope you like the pics.

Note: My sweetie already has another project or three lined up. :surprise:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice pictures ,Mike.
Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice, Mike. Great use of those pre-made pine panels. They have always tempted me but I haven't found the right project for them yet.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Great looking chest Mike. See, it's still too small....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> Great looking chest Mike. See, it's still too small....


I agree, she is growing,and that one is almost full, won't be long either.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Mike 
Like the stain to , very sharp


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It is always good to get the kids in the shop, even if it is only for a few minutes. They like it and don't forget it for a minute. 



Gaffboat said:


> Very nice, Mike. Great use of those pre-made pine panels. They have always tempted me but I haven't found the right project for them yet.


Thanks Oliver. It sure cuts the labor time since there is no need to glue up panels and break out the sand-a-lot machine! :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike I'm really liking those torsion hinges as I didn't know there was such a thing . It's certainly a great idea for this application


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Very nice Mike!! So happens my sister is expecting and I had decided to make her a toy chest. Really liking those pre-made panels!! Those hinges keep the top from slamming? Where might one get those?


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

I sure enjoyed seeing these pictures! :smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

mbar57 said:


> Very nice Mike!! So happens my sister is expecting and I had decided to make her a toy chest. Really liking those pre-made panels!! Those hinges keep the top from slamming? Where might one get those?


Mike, Rockler sells them. This pair is the 60 inch lbs set, the strongest they make. I doubt if our youngest grandson can lift it. The little girls don't have any problem, and the lid will not fall. It has to be closed. This lid is 20 x 48 x 3/4 Lodgepole pine but not real heavy.

Here is the link.
Rockler - Search Results for toy chest safety hinges

Note: I have used the spring loaded lid protectors also shown in the link (with a piano hinge) on previous toy boxes like this one and they work well also. But they were hard to install, so I switched. The torsion type are easy to install...Even a 6 yr old can do it! :grin:


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mike
_..It is always good to get the kids in the shop, even if it is only for a few minutes. They like it and don't forget it for a minute_

Passing your knowledge to next generation is the best fortune that we can give to them! congratulations to You and Mrs. Stringer!!!
Sid


----------

